# Anybody know who sells bulk oyster shells?



## caddysdad (Nov 8, 2010)

Or costs?

Wondering if it is cheaper to use shells for site fill rather that stone or dirt....

I need to put a road base in.


----------



## Hot Reels (Oct 3, 2007)

sounds like you need to have one heck of a PFF party. Problem solved
But seriously the only place I have ever seem selling them was down in southern Louisiana
Sky


----------



## inshorecatch (Oct 1, 2007)

I know shrimp basket just thows their shells away without recycling them.


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

the last time i tried to get some i was told they couldnt be sold anymore


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

There are mountains of them in Apalachicola. Call around to the seafood suppliers over there and see if someone can help you.


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

Same thing over around Pascagoula/ Gautier, MS.


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

I pulled it up, they say the shells are an endangered resource, are using them to reseed new oyster beds. I used to buy them all the time in 70,s and 80,s


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

They are still selling them over in Panama on 231.


----------



## bertram31 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Oyster shells*

I worked for the company that dredged dead shells in Mobile Bay and Louisana back in the 70's. The environmentalist eventually shut them down. I don't know for sure but I believe the Oyster Houses still sell them. Takes a lot of oysters to make a truck load.


----------



## PaulandBethB (Apr 19, 2012)

Hot Reels said:


> sounds like you need to have one heck of a PFF party. Problem solved
> But seriously the only place I have ever seem selling them was down in southern Louisiana
> Sky


Im with HOT REELS!! Ill chip in and buy some oysters.. Ill have 25lbs of shells on Thursday if you want them... 

On the other hand you can ask Joe Patties or Southern Seafood what they do with the oyster shells that they shucked


----------



## clunan1 (Mar 27, 2010)

Webbs Seafood in Youngstown sells them. It's on hwy231, 10 miles north of Panama.


----------

